# [APP] Drudge Reader - Alpha



## telik (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Rootz Community!

I'm developing a brand new app (definitely a work in progress) to provide really easy and straightforward access to the popular news site "Drudge Report." This is my first "real" app that I'm publishing to the community and Android Market. Very much a learning experience! 

It's pretty basic and a bit slow going at this point, as I'm working on it in my (limited) spare time, but I have some ideas for new features and improvements. Here's the list of what's already built-in vs. what I'm planning:
Phone and Tablet optimized UI - v1.2
Categorization of news headlines (top stories vs. other headlines)
Filtering out of "standard" links to sites like AP, USA Today, etc (i.e. the links on Drudge that never change)
Mobile-friendly "reader" view that will pull the article text/images from the actual site.
Multitouch in WebView
Feel free to suggest additions to this list. It'll certainly be growing over time. If I implement them, I'll be sure to credit the author.

Comments, suggestions, and criticisms are all welcome--though don't be _too_ harsh!









Current version is: 1.2

Download: http://dl.dropbox.co...Reader-v12a.apk

Cheers!

Screenshots:


----------



## telik (Aug 25, 2011)

_Reserved for Changelog_

_Version 1.2_
Added progress bar to WebView
Added tablet-optimized experience using Android Fragments API
Minor bug fixes to content download code

_Version 1.1_
Initial Release


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey brother, can you give some screen shots please?


----------

